# Rash under my boob



## Missy9579 (May 19, 2007)

so, maybe rash is the wrong word....

where my bra lies....where my boob meets my torso, and only under 1, is a red spot,,sort of rash /raw like,,,i tried powder, I tried baby diaper cream , which worked ok, but I was wondering if anyone had any solutions.

It isnt painful, but i dont want it to be, and I dont want it to get out of control!!!


----------



## Mechelle (May 19, 2007)

Most likely its chafing, but could be fungal if your in an area that is humid or hot already. I get really bad fungal infection and skin break down under my panni. I use an ant-fungal cream when its red and (I know it sounds gross) smelly. Then between the flair up I use powder. Either way keep the area dry maybe try a sports bra or no wire bra for a few days, fold up a piece of tissue and put it between the raw area and your bra to reduce friction and to absorb moisture. If it persists then I would see about getting something prescribed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

I get that too- but often times bigger and it's worse in the summer when I sweat more. 
Solution? Sometimes those creams leftover from yeast infections helps (perhaps it is yeast? I'm not sure- it's hit and miss- sometimes those creams can irritate it and I wash them off) or simply covering it in vaseline keeps the moistness away and it clears up quickly.(Vaseline is easiest and usually works) 
Also using the powder with cornstarch in it does help keep the occurrences down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

Mechelle said:


> Most likely its chafing, but could be fungal if your in an area that is humid or hot already. I get really bad fungal infection and skin break down under my panni. I use an ant-fungal cream when its red and (I know it sounds gross) smelly. Then between the flair up I use powder. Either way keep the area dry maybe try a sports bra or no wire bra for a few days, fold up a piece of tissue and put it between the raw area and your bra to reduce friction and to absorb moisture. If it persists then I would see about getting something prescribed.




Yes, anti-fungal creams in general can help it too sometimes- I get the same problems under my belly hang too at times


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 19, 2007)

Do you wear the same type of bra every day? I find that some bra bands have a rougher touch to them, and irritate the skin. I tend to switch up bra styles to keep this from becoming a problem. 

For any skin rashes that do still crop up, I find gold bond powder to be perfectly wonderful. 

Also - in warm weather, and if you have particularly large breasts, I've heard of applying anti-perspirant under the breasts to keep the skin dry.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2007)

I do the antiperspirant thing under my belly...it both lubes you up (ha) to reduce chafing and also prevents rashes from moisture. It was recommended to me by my doctor; I used to use powder.


Oh, one more thing...corn starch-based powders are a no-no. Corn is food for yeasties and encourages their growth.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 19, 2007)

I get that periodically.... it's like a raw spot where the underwire rubs.  For me it only happens with one type of bra that I wear. I switch to a different one and put the tissue under the edge until it's healed. It's more annoying than anything because it hurts like the dickens...AND it's usually only on one side... go figure.


----------



## Damon (May 19, 2007)

http://www.underarmour.com/ProductDetail.cfm?site_id=2&dept_id=7&coll_id=2113&pf_id=1001144

I don't know if any of you have ever heard of underarmour. They make clothes that pull moisture away from your body and it helps keep you cooler in the summer. I have no idea if this type of bra will fit you but I thought I'd put the idea out there for y'all.


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2007)

I have had problems with this in the past but I think (hope!) I've pretty much conquered it these last few years. 

Firstly, I dont wash my Bra's in biological powder - the enzymes that eat the dirt can also end up eating into your skin if not completely rinsed out...

Secondly, I'm a Johnsons Baby, I always use baby powder -everywhere-

Third, have a well fitting Bra (but I would say that, lol)

Not sure if that helps at all...

Also, I haven't tried these but my customers recommend them - PamBra Bra liners - they might be worth a try.

Tracey xx


----------



## Missy9579 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for all of the advice,,,Im going to put diaper ointment on it for 2 days and see if it goes away again...

I bought some Gold Bond medicated powder today to try as well...if these dont help Ill do either a yeast cream , or try antibacterial.


----------



## Donna (May 19, 2007)

As much as I love my Rainbath, in the hottest, most humid time of the year, I switch to an antibacterial shower soap like Dial liquid. I tend to wear cotton underthings almost exclusively to avoid trapping moisture. And like Rip, I use the clear anti-perspirent gel under my belly and my boobs. I apply a light moisture cream and them the clear gel.....dry with a blow dryer on the "cool" setting.


----------



## Missy9579 (May 19, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> As much as I love my Rainbath, in the hottest, most humid time of the year, I switch to an antibacterial shower soap like Dial liquid. I tend to wear cotton underthings almost exclusively to avoid trapping moisture. And like Rip, I use the clear anti-perspirent gel under my belly and my boobs. I apply a light moisture cream and them the clear gel.....dry with a blow dryer on the "cool" setting.





HAHA I thought i was the only one who blow dried my parts..I dry under my breasts, one back roll, and I dry under my belly...I spend more time drying my body, than my hair!! I have been using dial body wash that is anti bacterial some grapefruit one I think....After I get this cleared up I will apply clear gel to under my breasts


This is the first time I have had something that I cant getto go away,,usually as soon as I see a slight red mark, which is usually on a side/back roll once in a while I make sure I dry it good, put a lil diaper rash cream on it and its gone,,,This one comes and goes...red one day, looks ok the next, theb ack to red. It doesnt really hurt, and its small..so I am lucky, but I know it could get out of control , and I dont want it to!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 20, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> HAHA I thought i was the only one who blow dried my parts..I dry under my breasts, one back roll, and I dry under my belly...I spend more time drying my body, than my hair!! I have been using dial body wash that is anti bacterial some grapefruit one I think....After I get this cleared up I will apply clear gel to under my breasts
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have had something that I cant getto go away,,usually as soon as I see a slight red mark, which is usually on a side/back roll once in a while I make sure I dry it good, put a lil diaper rash cream on it and its gone,,,This one comes and goes...red one day, looks ok the next, theb ack to red. It doesnt really hurt, and its small..so I am lucky, but I know it could get out of control , and I dont want it to!
> ...




I used to air out in front of a fan...laying on my bed holding up bits and pieces...can be refreshing in the hot hot summers. For some reason, I stopped doing this?

Under my fat bits, I alternate between J+J Cornstarch baby powder and Equate Cream. The cream feels a bit slimey when going on, but it dries up after about an hour and it feels so much better than clumpy baby powder.

I have psoriasis inbetween my side rolls, which is not fun and wish it would go away! I haven't gotten a massive rash under my belly in years. I shower in the mornings so I don't have time to get hot and sweat with yesterdays yuckies still on me


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 20, 2007)

Just an FYI - be careful with powders containing talc. There is some thought that talc, when used near female genital areas, can increase the risks of ovarian cancer. There's also some debate as to whether it contribues to lung cancer as well - but that's a bit more controversial.


----------



## rubenesque (May 20, 2007)

baby powder works wonders.


----------



## Donna (May 20, 2007)

rubenesque said:


> baby powder works wonders.



Actually, perhaps not...you might want to read this article.


----------



## rubenesque (May 20, 2007)

yeah, well...works for me. interesting link though.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 20, 2007)

There is another really good thread about this general topic here: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7437

I actually had been looking in it for a post I half-remembered recently that I wanted to ask Felecia about (using microdermabrasion on some of these areas when they're all healed and happy).


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 20, 2007)

Well when I wear my bra and I sweat I do sometimes begin to itch and it gets red but I've never had a rash before


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2007)

like Ripley said, try not to use cornstarch items in folds, cornstarch (which i actually used to love and use all the time) can increase yeasty beasties and cause an increase in the rash...

most rashes in dark wet areas tend to be yeast, so, the choice would be some type of antifungal cream...there are two kinds miconazole and clortrimazole (hopefully i am spelling these correctly, so much for this nurse's spelling) one may work better than the other....i know someone said vaseline worked for them, but i would not advise it, unless it is simply an irritation rash, in which case, vaseline is fine...there is also a monistat powder, but you have to have a script for it...from your doc or nurse practitioner...

i work longgg shifts, sometimes as long as 20 hours (although, thankfully not too often) when i want to make sure my private parts don't smell, i use deodorant in my undies...what a godsend that has been...i don't use gel, i use the powder type, that works the best...

be careful using antiperspirants under skin folds, they can be irritating...and can actually cause problems in the long run related to how they work...what works for me (ok this might be TMI) is i wear a long nightgown at night, and tuck it into every skin fold i have...most irritation is from skin on skin, and separating the folds helps immensely....

i love love love this forum, thanks again Conrad, and to those that moderate it...i can't say love it enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2007)

^^^lol, I "tuck" mine under my breasts and belly too sometimes
It does help in the long run


----------



## BeaBea (May 21, 2007)

I 'tuck' too - but only in hot weather. I have a supply of of ankle length night dresses in super soft jersey and if its at all sticky weather I sleep much better all swaddled up in one 

Tracey xx


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)

rubenesque said:


> baby powder works wonders.



Babies are also quite absorbent, and work well when placed directly under the bust.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 22, 2007)

I tend to use corn starch under my breast but for my saddle bags on my thighs and behind my knees i used a doctor prescribed anti fungal cream which helps alot.


----------



## DeniseW (May 22, 2007)

I just wash it a lot and use the medicated powder when it happens to me mostly in the summer, clears it right up.


----------



## kr7 (May 22, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> .......This one comes and goes...red one day, looks ok the next, theb ack to red. It doesnt really hurt.......QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmmm....Is it itchy? If so, it could be a heat rash. If so, I get that on my neck. It doesn't really go away, just gets smaller, then back to bigger. I have to use a prescription steroid cream on it, but it works in 1-2 days. The only thing is, I try to prevent the rash from coming back, because I don't like the idea of using a steroid cream often or longer than a couple of days in the row.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 23, 2007)

who knows i wasn't the only "tucker"!!!!

Thanks for the responses, lol, even if not directed at me, i always love to know i am not the only one...


----------



## MissToodles (May 23, 2007)

I found 100 % cotton handkerchiefs (in a six pack) at a local dollar store. I'm sure you can find similar ones in your neck of the woods. I tuck them under my breasts, and it asorbs all the sweat. I swear it works and prevents those awful rashes. I also use this soap (I believe Carrie first mentioned it) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00014EKJC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

or Dr. Bronner's and I swear both work to help prevent rashes.


good luck!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 23, 2007)

I'll bet you lotrimin will work. Powder is the worst thing to put on always moist areas that tend to get sore, at least that is what my Dr said. It makes a paste than just sits on your skin making it more irritated. Same thing with baby ointments it just covers the underlying issue and dosent heal the problem. 

Trust me on this use the lotrimin. A little goes a long way too.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 24, 2007)

Lotrimin?

The Athletes Foot Dealie?

REALLY???


You know, there should be a compilation of tips, ideas, and general comfort stuff and put into a permanent feature on the dims site.

It should be called something like: "If my fat rolls could talk" or "Secrets from the Fat Underground"


----------



## Pookie (May 24, 2007)

Here have this AMAZING cream called Sudocrem, it started being made when I was a baby, my mum got a free sample from the midwife, and seriously, there hasnt been a month of my life that I havent used this stuff.

It heals spots like teenage acne, rubs and chafes, rashes like this as I get it too, heals anything up. It also contains a mild local anesthetic... *sighs* so this past weekend was a godsend after my inner thighs got chafed and so sore.... slap it on and *bliss*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Here have this AMAZING cream called Sudocrem, it started being made when I was a baby, my mum got a free sample from the midwife, and seriously, there hasnt been a month of my life that I havent used this stuff.
> 
> It heals spots like teenage acne, rubs and chafes, rashes like this as I get it too, heals anything up. It also contains a mild local anesthetic... *sighs* so this past weekend was a godsend after my inner thighs got chafed and so sore.... slap it on and *bliss*




I always wondered what was available here. Do you have to go to a chemist or know a midwife? Do you use it all the time or only on rashes?


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I always wondered what was available here. Do you have to go to a chemist or know a midwife?



Its non-prescription babe. You can buy it over the counter in a chemist and in the Baby care Aisle in most Supermarkets. It's only about £2 a pot!

Tracey xx


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2007)

Can use it on anything thats sore, I've used it on new peircings, rash under my breasts, spots, leg chafes, cuts, burns... you name it basically! And like Bea said, its not that expensive and a little goes a long way, its pretty thick stuff spreads and forms a barrier on the skin.

really, do try some, any place like Boots or Superdrug, in the baby care section usually, its a grey tub with red/white label, nothing fancy.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I'll bet you lotrimin will work.
> 
> Trust me on this use the lotrimin. A little goes a long way too.



I totally agree with Bigsexy. I have been using Lotrimin for years now - it works great! I even give it to my fat friends. 

I would like to add though - I use *Lotrimin Powder Spray*. It contains the antifungal ingredients and a dry powder that is sprayed out of a aerosol can. I use it everywhere I have fold rashes. I buy the stuff from Walmart and yes it is in the athlete's foot section. It is a miracle solution. I swear by it. (Be careful when shopping. I do not use the deoderant spray.)


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 5, 2007)

If you still have that rash you should go to the doctor's and let him seek Medical Attention like Creams like is going to make the Rash go away


----------



## EmilyB (Oct 29, 2009)

You should try using corn starch instead of baby powder because baby powder can be irritating because of the added fragrances and ingredients.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, thread necro! Anyway...

Cornstarch is actually not such a good thing to use - it's basically food for yeast, which can make your situation a lot worse. If your rash is yeast-based, it'll make it worse, and if it's not, it increases your chances of GETTING a yeast infection there because you're introducing nutrients into a warm, moist area. Baby powder isn't a whole lot better; lotrimin (the athlete's foot stuff) is made for killing fungal/yeast infections, and will clear up this type of rash


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 31, 2009)

Pookie said:


> Here have this AMAZING cream called Sudocrem, it started being made when I was a baby, my mum got a free sample from the midwife, and seriously, there hasnt been a month of my life that I havent used this stuff.
> 
> It heals spots like teenage acne, rubs and chafes, rashes like this as I get it too, heals anything up. It also contains a mild local anesthetic... *sighs* so this past weekend was a godsend after my inner thighs got chafed and so sore.... slap it on and *bliss*



I use Sudocrem too too its fantastic, i used to use sorbolene cream but sometimes it would burn. Bepanthen is another product that has worked well for me.


----------

